# What tree is this? (NE Tennessee)



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Can anyone help me ID this tree? It is growing in fairly dry soil on top of a ridge. Thanks.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

FarmerKat said:


> Can anyone help me ID this tree? It is growing in fairly dry soil on top of a ridge. Thanks.
> View attachment 60472


hickory


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Does not look like hickory to me:

http://www.wikihow.com/Identify-Hickory-Trees

But I am not sure what it is.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Would hickory leaves all grow out of one spot? All other hickory trees we have, the leaves are along a stem. Also, cutting the tree down, it does not seem quite as hard as hickory or oak. I have a tree ID brochure for TN and there is nothing in it that matches ....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure, but have a lot of them here in Central Tn.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

FarmerKat said:


> Can anyone help me ID this tree? It is growing in fairly dry soil on top of a ridge. Thanks.
> View attachment 60472


ok not hickory. maybe blck gum


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe a black gum tree???

http://www.thejump.net/hunting/plant-id/black-gum.htm


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe a pawpaw tree.

Scroll down to the leaves photo:

https://the-natural-web.org/2015/09/21/benefits-of-pawpaws/


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I have been busy. I don't think it is the pawpaw tree but I think it is possible it is the black gum tree. I will look at some pictures when I have a moment.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks very similar to the leaves on my magnolia tree.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry it has taken me so long to respond. After further "investigation", I believe it is black gum tree. It appears that when the leaves are relatively new they grow all bunched up together. But other branches of the tree have them spaced out in alternating pattern. I had to look at other branches to make positive id as the leaves growing together threw me for a loop. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Looks like a type of deciduous magnolia. Similar tree is an Umbrella Magnolia that has huge leaves. If it produced 6 inch long seed pods with red berries ... I have one just like it that is about 150' tall.


----------

